# Remington 1100 what should a person pay



## dust em

I am looking at a 12ga. Remington 1100 with both slug and shot barrel. The gun is in nice shape wood not nicked up and shot barrel may have never been used. Wondering what should offer the guy for it? Looking at giving him fair market value for it.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I just looked at a new 1100 16 gauge at Gander Mountain, it was $699. THe 1100 G2 was $1200. A slug barrell is around $299.


----------



## driggy

Did a quick look on Gunbroker and 1100s are going for $250-$325 for an average shape one and used barrels are $75-$125. If it is a fixed choke barrel they are worth less than one with Remchokes.


----------



## Neanderthal

Just a suggestion-Go to the Shotgun World website, scroll down to the "Remington Lovers" forum. There is a link to "cleaning your 1100". This shows the entire procedure for taking one apart for a good cleaning. The one pictured has had 100 rounds through it since it's last cleaning, and is dirty as a pig! I believe once you see the complexity of the cleaning procedure and how fast this design gets very dirty, you will reconsider purchasing this model. I don't have one anymore. I am now an "inertia driven" believer. Fewer parts, and stays clean MUCH longer! Do you really want the function of your field gun to depend on o-rings?


----------



## 10 gauge

Prices differ from state to state like vehicles do, I live in AZ and just sold one and bought one this month I like Rem 1100s. A nice clean unaltered 12ga 1100 3"mag with a vent rib brings $350.00 if it has an extra barrel maybe add $100.00 to it. A nice clean unaltered 2 3/4" 1100 brings around $300.00 That's what I see at the local gun shows and specialty 1100 prices will vary.


----------



## Csquared

Hey 10 gauge....I would appreciate a heads up if you find more $300 1100's. I'm always looking for very clean older ones but it's hard to find them for under $400. No magnums, but I would pay more if you find one with a 26" rem choke barrel.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tumblebuck

Csquared,

PM sent


----------



## 10 gauge

These are the prices I see at the local gun shows, and I wouldn't pay more, if you see them higher then negotiate to them. I sold last month a Rem 1100 mag 30" full choke vent rib for $350.00 this was at the largest gun show we have in AZ called the "Cross roads / SAR review" many Thousands of people show up in Phoenix to be at this show, its big and private sales are legal here in AZ . So if your need to sell or buy, it will happen here. I also sold a 26" 1100 2 3/4"vent rib twin bead, fixed skeet choke barrel and it had some ware on it, for $100.00 in less then 20 minutes. The 1100 mag took half the day to sell. Both people who purchased these Items said they bought them to chop up and make riots out of them. The reason I sold the 1100mag was to help fund a mint condition 1100Trap model, I gave $450.00 for it. The 1100Trap sells new for $859.00+ tax so I think I did good. The amount of game that I have taken with the Rem 1100 models can be measured in tonnage and the money that I have spent on shells and clay pigeons would purchase a nice home. *"They just work"*


----------



## Csquared

Thanks for the info, 10 gauge. I won't say how many 1100's I have, but suffice it to say it's enough to know that your sentiments about them working is entirely true! I clean mine once a year, or when they get rained on......whichever comes first, and I have NEVER had one disappoint me. I wish I could say the same for my 11-87's.... :-?


----------



## 10 gauge

Let me know what kind of problems you have experienced with the 11-87 because I was going to buy one in the future. My dad has an early 11-87 that he has taken out duck hunting only a few times but he never had any problems with it. More info please, Thanks 10 Gauge.


----------



## dfisher

I paid $200 for a used one back in...uhh 1979 or 80. It was a real good gun and still is.
Dan


----------



## 10 gauge

That's what I paid for a mint used 1100 2 3/4" 26" vent rib, fixed imp-cylinder in 1985 at a gun show, I felt like a thief that day.


----------



## Csquared

My 11-87 was not letting the next shell out of the magazine. It would eject the spent shell and then close on an empty chamber. I know what you're thinking.....and I don't know why the bolt closed either without the next shell to trip the release, but it cost me 2 ducks and a goose by hearing the click of the firing pin falling on an empty chamber, so it was traded rather quickly! I'm sure it could have been fixed and it's probably a very isolated problem, but I liked 1100's better anyway so I didn't have to think long to trade.


----------



## 10 gauge

I've had some Isolated problems like that on 1100s, they were easy to fix usually a bent shell stop or some other part that just needed to be bent for an adjustment.


----------



## skiles76

sounds like you guys know quite a bit about your 1100's I just bought one and it won't cycle right and heard to check the action spring but can't seem to get it out. Just curious if you guys have any ideas about the problem?


----------



## Csquared

Could use a little more info and detail as to what you mean by "won't cycle". Don't know much about fixing an 1100...because none of mine have ever broke  , but I bet we can figure out the problem, and I doubt it has anything to do with the spring.

Does the bolt close hard when you push the bolt release with the bolt locked open?

Have you cleaned it? I mean taken it all the way apart and really cleaned it? I assume you've verified the "o" ring is intact and both (2 3/4" gun?) gas ports are clear and unobstructed.


----------



## R y a n

Csquared said:


> Could use a little more info and detail as to what you mean by "won't cycle". Don't know much about fixing an 1100...because none of mine have ever broke  , but I bet we can figure out the problem, and I doubt it has anything to do with the spring.
> 
> Does the bolt close hard when you push the bolt release with the bolt locked open?
> 
> Have you cleaned it? I mean taken it all the way apart and really cleaned it? I assume you've verified the "o" ring is intact and both (2 3/4" gun?) gas ports are clear and unobstructed.


Yep those are the likely culprits.

Does it cycle with a 3" but not a 2 3/4" low base? Does it only do it in cold weather? Like cSquared said... have you taken it *all* the way apart?


----------



## skiles76

I have completly cleaned it except for getting the action spring out. It slams hard when i push the bolt release. It is a 3 in mag gun. When i shoot the bolt dosen't open all the way and slams back on an empty case. I started with trap loads then relized the downside to a 3 in gun so then I put in heavy pheasant loads and a couple 3 in steel load with mixed results. somtimes it worked and other times it didn't. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Csquared

Well, 3" barrels aren't designed to shoot 1 1/4 oz duck and pheasant loads, but some will. I actually have one 3" barrel that works fine with 1 1/8 oz heavy trap loads. You said you cleaned it.....did you run a pipe cleaner or something comparable up into the gas port (only one on yours)? Did you take the bolt and carrier assembly completely out and off of the gun?

And just for clarification, did it only function sometimes with the 3" shells?


----------



## skiles76

I tore it completly apart even the bolt and carrier and cleaned it. It functioned somtimes with both the 2 3/4 heavy pheasant loads and the 3 in steel loads. Is the o-ring supposed to be tight around the small groove on the magazine tube or is it a little loose around that part and tight around the rest of the mag. tube?


----------



## skiles76

In my opinion the action spring feels way to stiff but i've only been an 1100 owner for about 2 weeks now so i'm not sure


----------



## Csquared

The "o" ring is not tight in the groove. I don't think I can help you anymore. If you cleaned it completely, including the gas port in the barrel, I'm at a loss why it only shoots 3" shells sometimes.

How much built-up crud did you have to remove from in front of the action spring when you pulled the trigger assembly and removed the forked piece that pushes against the spring?

Sounds like it's time for someone who's familiar with them to have a look at it for you.

Keep us informed


----------



## skiles76

Well today I got ahold of a 2.75 in barrel and put it on to see if the 2 gas ports makes any difference but that made little to no change. I'm gonna take it to a gunsmith on friday and i'll let you guys know what they find. Thanks for the help and info.


----------

